# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اطلاعات کلی درباره بیوتکنولوژی

## sr mohammad

واژهٔ زیست*فناوری یا بیوتکنولوژی نخستین بار در سال ۱۹۱۹ از سوی کارل ارکی (Karl Ereky) به مفهوم کاربرد دانش های پزشکی و زیستی و اثر مقابل آن در فناوری*های ساخت بشر به کار برده شد. به طور کلی هر گونه کنش هوشمندانه بشر در آفرینش، بهبود و عرضه فرآورده*های گوناگون با استفاده از جانداران، به ویژه از طریق دستکاری آن*ها در سطح مولکولی در حیطه این مهم*ترین، پاک*ترین و اقتصادی*ترین فناوری سده حاضر، زیست*فناوری، قرار می*گیرد.

نام این دانش از این رو در ایران با نام "بیوتکنولوژی" شناخته میشود که این نامگذاری در تقریباً تمام کشورهای جهان با همین نام شناخته میشود.

زیست*فناوری از جمله واژه*های پر سرو صدای سال*های اخیر است.این واژه را درست یا نادرست به مفهوم همه چیز برای مردم به کار می*برند. بیوتکنولوژی را در یک تعریف کلی به کارگیری اندامگان یا ارگانیسم یا فرایندهای زیستی در صنایع تولیدی یا خدماتی دانسته*اند. تعریف ساده این پدیده نوین عبارت است از دانشی که کاربرد یکپارچه زیست*شیمی، میکروب*شناسی و فناوری*های تولید را در سامانه*های زیستی به دلیل استفاده*ای که در سرشت بین رشته*ای علوم دارند مطالعه می*کنند. در تعریف دیگر بیوتکنولوژی را چنین تشریح کرده*اند:

فنونی که از موجودات زنده برای ساخت یا تغییر محصولات، ارتقا کیفی گیاهان یا حیوانات و تغییر صفات میکروارگانیسم‎ها برای کاربردهای ویژه استفاده می*کند. بیوتکنولوژی به لحاظ ویژگی*های ذاتی خود دانشی بین رشته*ای است. کاربرد این گونه دانش*ها در مواردی است که ترکیب ایده*های حاصل در طی همکاری چند رشته به تبلور قلمرویی با نظام جدید می*انجامد و زمینه*ها و روش*شناسی خاص خود را دارد و در نهایت حاصل برهم*کنش بخش*های گوناگون زیست*شناسی و مهندسی است. زیست*فناوری در اصل هسته*ای مرکزی و دارای دو جزء است: یک جزء آن در پی دستیابی به بهترین کاتالیزور برای یک فرایند یا عملکرد ویژه*است و جزء دیگر سامانه یا واکنشگری است که کاتالیزورها در آن عمل می*کنند.

محتویات 
۱ پیدایش زیست*فناوری
۲ کاربردهای سنتی زیست*فناوری
۳ فراورده*های زیست*فناوری
۴ پیشینه زیست*فناوری در ایران
۵ پیوند به بیرون
۶ منابع
پیدایش زیست*فناوری 

سابقه به*کارگیری میکروارگانیسم‎ها برای تولید مواد خوراکی مانند سرکه، ماست و پنیر به بیش از ۸ هزار سال پیش برمی*گردد. نقش میکروارگانیسم*ها در تولید الکل و سرکه در سده پیش زمانی کشف شد که گروهی از بازرگانان فرانسوی در جست و جوی روشی بودند تا از ترش شدن شراب و آبجو هنگام جابه*جایی آن*ها با کشتی به نقاط دور جلوگیری کنند. آنان از لویی پاستور درخواست کمک کردند. لویی پاستور پی برد که مخمرها در خلا قند را به الکل تبدیل می*کنند. این فرایند بی*هوازی تخمیر نام دارد. و نیز دریافت که ترشیدگی و آلودگی بر اثر فعالیت دسته باکتری اسید استیک که الکل را به سرکه تبدیل می*کند روی می*دهد.

کاربردهای سنتی زیست*فناوری



کاربردهای سنتی بیوتکنولوژی شامل اصلاح نباتات و دام، تهیه نان، ماست و پنیر بوده*است و پس از آن تولید پادزیست*ها (آنتی بیوتیک*ها)، انسولین انسانی و اینترفرون علوم آزمایشگاهی و هم*اکنون با پیدایش فناوری DNA نوترکیب، دستکاری ژن*ها و انتقال ژن از یک موجود زنده به دیگری یا به عبارت دیگر مهندسی ژنتیک، ظرفیت بهره*گیری از این فناوری به گونه فزاینده*ای افزایش یافته*است.

در حال حاضر با توجه به افزایش بی رویه جمعیت و نیاز به تأمین مواد غذایی این جمعیت رو به تزاید، بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی مورد توجه ویژه*است و محصولات تراریخته گوناگون پرمحصول و مقاوم کشاورزی مانند ذرت، برنج، سویا، گوجه فرنگی، گندم تولید و به*کارگیری تکنیک*های نوین بیوتکنولوژی در افزایش تولید شیر و گوشت دام موثر واقع شده*اند.

تامین سلامت و بهداشت جمعیت بیش از شش میلیاردی ساکنان کره زمین از طریق تولید داروهای نوترکیب و واکسن*ها، دستیابی به روش*های درمان کم*هزینه بیماری*ها و یافتن درمان بیماری*های بدون درمان و تشخیص سریع*تر و مؤثرتر بیماری*های گوناگون از جمله بیماری*های ژنتیکی از وظایف بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی است.

همچنین رویکرد جدید به محیط زیست در قرن حاضر و در نظر گرفتن آن به عنوان یک جزء از سرمایه ملی کشورها و لزوم حفظ آن با به*کارگیری بیوتکنولوژی از مهم*ترین دغدغه*های بشر در سده حاضر است. حذف مؤثر آلاینده*های محیطی خطرناک از محیط زیست با استفاده از میکروارگانیسم*های پالایشگر آلودگی و استفاده از فنون نگهداری ذخایر ژنتیکی کشور از جمله کاربردهای بیوتکنولوژی در زمینه محیط زیست است. کاربردهای بیوتکنولوژی در صنعت که به تولید محصولات با صرف هزینه و انرژی کمتر، ضایعات اندک می*انجامد و از همه مهم*تر، کمترین اثر سوء بر محیط زیست را برجا می*گذارد، باعث شد که از این فناوری به عنوان یکی از پاکترین بخش*های صنعت یاد شود. بیوتکنولوژی همچنین تولید محصولاتی که قبلأ از روش*های دیگر امکان تولید آن وجود نداشته یا بسیار سخت و دشوار بوده*است، ممکن ساخته*است.

فراورده*های زیست*فناوری 

فراورده*های بدست آمده از صنعت زیست*فناوری در دنیا فراوان بوده و در کشور ایران تا به امسال (۱۳۸۶) به کمتر از ۲۰ عدد محدود می*شود.

۱- اینترفرون بتا یک آ با نام*های تجاری سینووکس Cinnovex و رسیژن ReciGen

۲- اینترفرون گاما با نام تجاری گاما ایمونکس

۳- آنزیمهای بیولوژی مولکولی مانند تک دی ان ای پلی مراز

۴- کیت*های تشخیص مولکولی بیماریها

۵- کیت*های الایزا مانند کیت الایزای تشخیص ایدز

۶- واکسن*های نسل جدید مانند واکسن هپاتیت ب

۷- داروهای جدید که در شرف ورود به بازار داخلی هستند مانند اینترفرون آلفا و استرپتوکیناز و اریتروپوئتین و اینترفرون بتا یک بی

٨- داروهای جدید که وارد بازار داخلی شدند مانند آنژی پارس (Angipars)

پیشینه زیست*فناوری در ایران 

حدود ۳۰ سال از عمر این فناوری جدید می*گذرد و ایران نیز سرمایه گذاری*هایی را برای تربیت نیروی انسانی و ایجاد چند مرکز تحقیقاتی آغاز کرده*است. موسسه سرم سازی رازی و انستیتو پاستور از موسسات قدیمی ایران هستند که در زمینه تولید سرم و واکسن از زیست*فناوری استفاده می*کنند. اما اولین مرکز تخصصی بیوتکنولوژی دو دهه پیش در سازمان پژوهش*های علمی و صنعتی ایران شکل گرفت. بعد از آن مرکز ملی تحقیقات مهندسی ژنتیک و مؤسسات تحقیقاتی دیگر در بخش*های مختلف به خصوص دانشگاهها فعالتر شدند. در دهه ۷۰ گروهی از سوی وزارتخانه*های علوم، جهاد کشاروزی و بهداشت و درمان به خارج اعزام شدند و با بازگشت این گروه، فعالیت*های تحقیقاتی رونق گرفت. در سال ۱۳۷۹ گروه بیوتکنولوژی به درخواست متخصصان و به دستور محمد خاتمی، رئیس جمهور وقت، در وزارت علوم تشکیل شد و برنامه ملی بیوتکنولوژی نتایج فعالیت این گروه*است.

----------


## javadfathi

چه رتبه ای حداقل برای دانشگاه های دولتی نیاز داره؟

----------

